# Petition to bring Samsung Galaxy Note/Journal to VZW



## zaubertuba (Feb 14, 2012)

If you're on VZW and want this phone, please sign:

https://www.change.o...-galaxy-journal

I realize that according to industry rumors this will happen, but a little petition certainly can't hurt.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

sorry, they want to know where i live .....they don't need that to make my vote valid....screw them, i want a Samsung Note but not that bad


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

neyenlives said:


> sorry, they want to know where i live .....they don't need that to make my vote valid....screw them, i want a Samsung Note but not that bad


Who cares where you live?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zaubertuba (Feb 14, 2012)

neyenlives said:


> sorry, they want to know where i live .....they don't need that to make my vote valid....screw them, i want a Samsung Note but not that bad


Yeah - I understand. But I expect this particular petition site probably bears a lot more weight than sites just requiring an e-mail address. If I were a business and somebody presented me with a petition filled by people willing to validate it with their actual street addresses, I'd tend to think they were pretty darned serious!









Still - I respect your right to privacy.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

das7982 said:


> Who cares where you live?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


you're serious right? you just go around giving out your name address and phone number on the internet to anyone who says something you agree with? how exactly would having my name address and phone number change the vote in any way shape or form? it wouldn't. the only people it benefits are the marketing companies that are getting your personal info and using it.

this petition isn't going to change anything either. they have already decided to carry it or not, it's just timing now...time will tell


----------



## MikeCriggs (Nov 30, 2011)

The Note 2 is already coming to VZW, Sprint, TMobile, and AT&T in the US.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------

